

When product management rules are broken – A day in the life of a startup - skrish
http://blog.chargebee.com/product-management-rules-broken-day-life-startup-dev-team/

======
RodericDay
"Roped in our top 3 product ninjas"

Stopped reading there.

~~~
arjie
Low brow dismissal. Typical.

Anyway, the idea expressed is a special case of common wisdom about rules:
exceptions are okay so long as they remain exceptions. The tough part is
making sure this doesn't become a habit for the client where they keep coming
to you with last minute crises.

I remember reading that successful societies are those which have rules that
are enforced _almost_ all of the time. If you enforce rules by the strictest
interpretation all the time or don't enforce them at all then you have less
success than if you permit a small amount of bending. I may be misremebering
this, so if anyone remembers a similar work, do share.

~~~
lucaspiller
> Anyway, the idea expressed is a special case of common wisdom about rules:
> exceptions are okay so long as they remain exceptions. The tough part is
> making sure this doesn't become a habit for the client where they keep
> coming to you with last minute crises.

We've been like this since we started 18 months ago. I think it made sense at
the beginning - we didn't really know what we were building, and had a few
very supportive customers who pretty much drove the product. However now we
are still in that position, we have another product, and the dev team has only
grown by 50%. How do we move away from this?

